# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Passage à l'heure d'été sur Rescue ?

## luminette

Avec le passage à l'heure d'été, il y a maintenant 2 heures de décalage entre l'heure réelle à laquelle on poste les messages, et l'heure d'affichage. Serait-il possible de remettre "les pendules à l'heure" ?

----------


## Chenille

Cliquer ici: http://www.rescue-forum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Puis descendre un peu et "options date et heure"

----------


## luminette

OK merci. Je viens de le faire.

----------

